
AI Makes Pop Music - CharlesW
http://www.flow-machines.com/ai-makes-pop-music/
======
macawfish
The arrangement of "Daddy's Car" is lovely. It was done by a human btw.

------
copremesis
simple gorilla marketing ... nice try ^.^ ... no sale

